# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  ATF EMMC Pin Finder v11.90 Update!!

## mohamed73

*Release Date: January 30, 2015
Firmware Version Required : 11.0.10
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.10.0.0 - Windows 7/8/8.1 (32-bit and 64-bit)
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.8.30.0 - Windows XP (32-bit and 64-bit)   [New ATF Box Firmware]  LogiCore 11.0.10 * Added FIRST-IN-THE-WORLD eMMC Test Point Finder/Locator Engine * Improved eMMC Read/Write Speeds
* Added more VCCIO Level Adjustments options  [ATF Plus] 
* Added Find eMMC TP - eMMC Test Point Finder 1.0
* Absolutely FIRST-IN-THE-WORLD Feature which allows you to Locate the eMMC
Programming Test Points WITH-OUT Removing the eMMC Chip from the PCB.
* Supports Qualcomm, Marvell PXA and Broadcom CPU for CMD and CLK Detection
* Supports Exynos for CLK Test Point Detection
* Other CPUs will be supported soon 
For More Information, Check here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  [GENERAL UPDATES] 
--> Added all variants of Microsoft Lumia 330 in Nokia.ini   
******************************* ATF JTAG 1.0.13 Build 5935 
******************************* 
Release Date: January 30, 2015
Firmware Version Required : LogiCore 11.0.10 
Change Log
--> Uses new ATF Firmware LogiCore 11.0.10
--> Adjusted eMMC Read/Write Timeouts*      *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*      *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_     DOWNLOAD HERE: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

